

Ask HN in Europe: Any advises on buying European domain names? Registrars etc...? - rokhayakebe

Do you any advises on buying European domain names? Registrars etc...?
======
byoung2
I used europeregistry.com to register an Italian domain name

~~~
rokhayakebe
EuropeRegistry seems ok. They pick up the phone, but they are sort of
expensive. Thank you for the information.

------
yannis
eurodns.com a bit on the expensive side but had great service. You can also
register Asian names through them.

~~~
there
i sold a .se domain that was registered with eurodns and even though it was a
simple user-to-user intra-registrar transfer, it took forever and was a
horrible experience. their US phone number never picked up, they didn't
respond to support emails with any useful answers, and we ended up having to
resort to pinging eurodns employees on twitter and domain name forums just to
get an answer on why the transfer was taking so long. i think they even
charged the buyer a fee for the transfer.

~~~
yannis
Thanks for bringing it up. I never had to do a transfer to someone else.
However, I registered a lot of .eu when they came out and all the transactions
went smoothly.

------
kierank
123-reg are ok.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thank you. Good site too.

